# Sigma USB Dock Firmware 1.02 Released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2014)

```
<p>Sigma has released firmware version 1.02 for their USB dock.</p>
<p>Compatible with SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM S014 and 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014.</p>
<p>* If SIGMA Optimization Pro is Ver. 1.2, it will display the message for firmware update when you start up the software. Please follow the indicated steps and update the firmware of SIGMA USB DOCK accordingly.=

* If SIGMA Optimization Pro is Ver. 1.1 or earlier, please firstly update the version of the software to Ver. 1.2.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/download/en/information.html" target="_blank">Download the USB dock firmware update from Sigma</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pknight (Oct 10, 2014)

So the dock firmware has been updated to include the 150-600 Sport, but not the Contemporary. More evidence that the Contemporary announcement was a bit premature, and that the lens was probably a reaction to Tamron's lens, rather than something that had been planned before Tamron announced theirs. It will be a while, perhaps quite a while, before we see any of the Contemporary models.


----------

